# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Anemija

## Kea

Rodila sam prije deset dana i sve je prošlo u redu. Beba super napreduje a i ja sam se dosta dobro oporavila osim što me muče vrtoglavice, slabost ako se malo više gibam. Dr mi je još u bolnici prepisao ferum lek zbog anemije koja i uzrokuje ove tegobe. Zanima me da li je netko uzimao nešto osim željeza nakon poroda protiv anemije a da mogu i dojilje (neki sok ili slično)?

----------


## Darijae

Ja sam koristila neki prirodni surup gadan je čudo al je pomogo al ja sam u bolnici dobila dvi doze krvi tako da neznam šta je pomoglo

----------


## miracool

ne dojim tako da ti ne mogu baš reć šta smiš a šta ne , mogu ti samo reć da je i meni dr. premisa ferum jer sam anemična al ja kad sam došla kući skroz zaboravila na uzimanje al tribala sam i još uvik triban  jer je u mene situacija ta da još uvik krvarin a rodila prije točno 3 mj. tako da sam izgubila dosta krvi i osječam se dosta loše, dosta sam smršavila tako da ti savejtujem da ga piješ jer se moraš vratit u formu radi sebe i bebe.

----------


## Kea

Ma pijem ga redovito jer se stvarno loše osjećam pa se trudim da što prije dođem na staro. Usto, već tjedan dana imam temperaturu, doduše malu (37,2, 37,3 najviše) ali nikako da spadne pa ne znam da li je to nekakva viroza ili nešto povezano sa porodom. Molim ako netko ima (imao) slična iskustva.

----------


## miracool

Šta se tiče temperature ja sam je imala prvih 15 dana nonstop svaki dan mi je bila 37,8 ne brini to je sve normalno jedino ako ti nastavi duže i bude znatno viša onda se javi dr.
 :Love:   tvojoj bebi.

----------


## Kea

Hvala miracool. Čekam nalaz brisa grla, možda zbog toga imam temp, ako ne onda ću do ginekologa za svaki slučaj.

----------


## Storma

Ako su to one tabletice s okusom cokolade, pazi se jer uzrokuju zatvor. Ja sam pila Ferohel sirup od Dietpharma,jer imas normalnu stolicu, i smijes ga piti dok dojis. Unatoc tome sam bila poprilicno lose sve do Anitinog treceg mjeseca, onda su stvari krenule na bolje. Stedi se maksimalno jer sam se znala zaribati - cim mi je bilo malo bolje ja se bacila na posao (kuca, ves, znas vec..) a drugi dan bi odmah klonula. Samo hrabro, fokusiraj se na bebu i dojenje! Pusa

----------


## Storma

Inace mozes i Kupinovo vino, tako su meni rekli. Povisena temperatura + preznojavanje - to bi moglo biti ....ne mogu se sjetitit sada kako se to zove, dogada se i kad si u menopauzi.. uglavnom, to je posve normalno i uzrokovano je neranotezom hormona.

----------

